
Rubber ducks still floating after 21 years - BinaryIdiot
http://www.columbiatribune.com/editorial_archive/rubber-ducks-still-floating-after-years/article_1533a1a4-f9e8-11e2-afcf-10604b9f6eda.html
======
sbierwagen
(2013)

